# Why cant I get pregnant? what is it that we're doing wrong?



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Hello,
I'm new to this and not sure if i'm posting my question in the wright place? I'm 26 and my husband is 28. we've been trying to get me pregnant for the last 3 years. I'm diagnosed with PCOS. I did all the Hormonal blood test (e.g FSH, LH, Estradoil, Prolactin, Androgen, TSH) on the second day of my period and all hormons are in normal range although I have PCOS. I also did full blood count and everything is normal and hemoglobin is 13.5. I also did chlamydia test that showed negative and Pap smear test that showed normal. Did all STD tests (e.g HIV, Hep.. ect) and all showed negative. My usterus lining is normal after ovulation and is usually around 9mm. I did an HSG and showed no blocked fallopians, no fibroid, no polyps and uterus size shape and position are all normal. my periods are almost regular but I have anovulatory cycles so the doctor (fertility specialist) put me on clomid 100 mg for 4 times. Every time I ovulate normally and get a shot of hcg 10000 (pregnyl), we have timed intercourse but never succeeded to get pregnant. We shifted to clomid with timed IUI 3 times and no success in getting pregnant. The doctor decided to change the medication inorder to stimulate my ovaries to produce more follicules to increase the chances of pregnancy. so I took Clomid 100 mg along with 2 shots of FSH 50 (puregon 50) on day 5 and 7. On day 8 I had 6 mature follicules (22-19.5 mm is size) so I took hcg 10,000 shot (pregnyl). The doctor did not recommend IUI because the chance of multiple pregnancy was high,however, we took the risk and did a timed IUI . and yet I didnt get pregnant. I really need to know whats going wrong? why cant I atleast get pregnant? My husband did semen analysis 3 times is 3 different labs and every time the tests shows normal (e.g normal count and motility). All doctors agree that we dont have a major problem and our chances of conceiving are high! What can we do to get me pregnant? and is it possible that the only option left for us is IVF/ICSI? but we do not have a medical insurance and that would be extremly expensive for us! any help or advice?

Forgot to mention that I did the blood clot test (can rememer the name of the test) and it showd that my blood does not clot. Everytime I tried taking projestrone after ovulation to help prepare my uterus lining for implantation and yet nothing happened!


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

*MMS*

I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time, I am sorry I cant give you any advice but I just didnt want to just read and run. Sending you a massive hug    this entire IF journey seems so unfair. Maybe on Peer Support they can help you more

Pam


----------



## mms (May 25, 2009)

Dera PamLS 
Thank you very much for the sweet words. That means so mush for me. I will try and post the same question at peer support


----------



## mrs stone (Feb 27, 2009)

wanted to reply to your post i also have PCOS and we've been trying for nearly 4 years now. we've had 2 mc's so we know we can do it and i was sure my first IUI would work as everything is on the cards for you but i've put ttc down to just blind luck as the chances of people getting pg every month are practically a miracle as it is the egg meeting the sperm at exactly the right time just can't be distilled unfortunately unless its IVF and their putting the egg and sperm into a petri dish and letting it happen there or injecting the sperm into the egg. we didn't catch on our 1st and i just know that it was bad timing. i'm amazing anyone get pg. i watched that program on tv The Great Sperm Race and it really opened my eyes into how hard those sperm have it getting to our eggs.

good luck and i hope it works for you soon   xxxxx


----------

